# Side Delts



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

What's best way to hit side delts without the traps taking over. I have overpowering traps and never feel it in my delts.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Side raises? As long as you arnt bent over it should hit them...


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Lower the weight maybe, I find If I go to heavy it incorporates the traps. I go light these days and they're fried by the end of 3 sets.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

lay down on an incline bench on your side and do a raise on the opposite side,totally isolates the muscle.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Leaning cable delt flies





 first exercise

AND LOWER THE WEIGHT. The most common mistake people make with side raises.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Me too mate.

As above keep the weight low. Also try to almost keep your shoulders rolled forward and relaxed, almost as though you're doing a rear delt fly but obviously not that far forward. As soon as I stand up straight and my shoulder rolls backwards it involves too many muscles.

There's a brilliant place in my gym I can stand where I can see a mirror behind me and it really helped me.


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

At the risk of getting flamed, I recently watched a Dana Lynn Bailey video on youtube, she does lateral raises - 3 sets of 20 x heavy, 20 x medium, 20 x light. Dropsets, 60 reps per set, 180 reps total work. BUUUURN!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i do side delts twice a week as its a lagging part of mine, on shoulder day ill do single arm side raises heavy but rest pause the reps and single cable ones as shown on the video above

on chest day i also do them but seated low weight high reps but 3 second negative down and explode up but hold the weight at the top for a second, and standing side delt raises but drop sets


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seated kettlebell side laterals


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

i hold onto an upright pole so my body is at an angle and do side lateral raises which help to take the body movement out and put full focus on your delt, also this being at an angle stops the traps from coming into play


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

You can hit the medial delts a couple of ways. First by performing a shoulder press. Sit on a bench and have two dumbbells. Try pressing at an angle where you will be pushing the weight with your pinky fingers leading the weight. Also, don't lock out when you perform this.

Second way would be by performing a lateral (side) raise. Keeping the arms pretty much straight and keeping the hands approx a fist width apart from your side, keeping tension on the medial delt. Hope that helps. For more free info please get in touch. Scott


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

DiscSupps said:


> You can hit the medial delts a couple of ways. First by performing a shoulder press. Sit on a bench and have two dumbbells. Try pressing at an angle where you will be pushing the weight with your pinky fingers leading the weight. Also, don't lock out when you perform this.
> 
> Second way would be by performing a lateral (side) raise. Keeping the arms pretty much straight and keeping the hands approx a fist width apart from your side, keeping tension on the medial delt. Hope that helps. For more free info please get in touch. Scott


nice tips :thumb:

now where is my order I placed almost 1 year to the date?, would be good to have it for my birthday next week if it's still in date


----------



## njn86 (Sep 6, 2013)

sounds to me like you are using too much weight, therefore pushing through your toes to get the weight up, creating a shrugging motion rather than a raise.

1. drop the weight

2. do side raises SEATED; that way you have no choice but to 'raise'.

I would be interested to compare how much weight you were using before & what you're using once you have a good technique.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Seated side laterals. Less weight - more form


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

seated db side lateral with strict form then single cable side laterals. emphesising the negitive and then forced negitives. i have huge delts and i think that routine is contributory to it. Also hitting the rear delt helps as it grow it pushes the medial deltoids giving the 3D canon ball look.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

"If you go in every gym in america 80% of those people are doing laterals. People love to do laterals, they love to look in the mirror at themselves doing laterals. Do they work? Yes for some people. They definitely work for Jay Cutler (and Jay Cutlers incredible genetics). But with all these people doing lateral raises how many do you see with outstanding delts? One out of 50? One out of 100? Im not seeing many. How many people smythe front pressing 315 for reps or smythe behind the neck pressing 315lbs(to ear level only) for reps, or a whole weight stack with a dumbell chained to it on a selectorized press machine have small delts? This is all about constant progression upward and forward and its very hard to start with side laterals with 35lb dumbells and end up around 135lb dumbells for side laterals over time like you could do with dumbell presses." - dante trudel


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> seated db side lateral with strict form then single cable side laterals. emphesising the negitive and then forced negitives. i have huge delts and i think that routine is contributory to it. Also hitting the rear delt helps as it grow it pushes the medial deltoids giving the 3D canon ball look.


Seated Side and Rear laterals are much more effective imo that the commonly seen standing variety. Allows much greater emphasis on the muscle being targeted.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Seated Side and Rear laterals are much more effective imo that the commonly seen standing variety. Allows much greater emphasis on the muscle being targeted.


Agreed


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> Agreed


I do enjoy an amicable discussion


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Seated Side and Rear laterals are much more effective imo that the commonly seen standing variety. Allows much greater emphasis on the muscle being targeted.


For rear i prefere super setting cable rear delt flies with face pulls for volume, i find that pushing a lot of blood in there has helped them grow a lot. Before that they was a sticking point.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

theBEAST2002 said:


> For rear i prefere super setting cable rear delt flies with face pulls for volume, i find that pushing a lot of blood in there has helped them grow a lot. Before that they was a sticking point.


I use seated rear lateral drop sets combined with face pulls lying on a bench under a high pulley station. These have done a similar job for me.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I do seated drops for side lats. Startin with a weight that is too heavy so that I can barey lift it half way up. As I get thru the drops the rom will increase as the weight gets lighter

The pain is excruciating by the end of the set

Similar principle with lyin rears just not as heavy to start with


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I do standing db laterals with low weights. start on something like 5-6kg to get the muscle pumped and work up then i will do drop sets and probably finish on a stupidly small weight but the tension is in the target muscle: Delts at all times.


----------

